# Post boxes



## stellab (Jul 26, 2009)

:confused2:Hi,
My husband and I are in the process of moving from England to Spain, there is so much to organise, and just want to shut the door here and open the door over there but it isn't that easy as those of you who have already done it will no doubt testify.

We need to organise a post box but not sure how to go about it because currently our close neighbours use the post box on the wall system, at a local petrol station, but they have told us that this is about to change. New boxes have been installed (the little grey ones),although currently not in use, and our neighbours are waiting to hear that they will have to change over. We don't want to go down the route of buying a post box only to be told that we have to use the new system, however we don't know how this is organised. Can anyone please tell me what we need to do to set it up. Is it through the local post office?

Many thanks.
Stellab


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

stellab said:


> :confused2:Hi,
> My husband and I are in the process of moving from England to Spain, there is so much to organise, and just want to shut the door here and open the door over there but it isn't that easy as those of you who have already done it will no doubt testify.
> 
> We need to organise a post box but not sure how to go about it because currently our close neighbours use the post box on the wall system, at a local petrol station, but they have told us that this is about to change. New boxes have been installed (the little grey ones),although currently not in use, and our neighbours are waiting to hear that they will have to change over. We don't want to go down the route of buying a post box only to be told that we have to use the new system, however we don't know how this is organised. Can anyone please tell me what we need to do to set it up. Is it through the local post office?
> ...


In rural areas Correos have started setting up banks of post boxes. You pay €70 or thereabouts, and you get your box. Its arranged through the local post office. Its best to buy one tbh, as apart from anything else its a plus when you eventually sell your house, otherwise you end up having to drive to the post office every few days to check on post.

Ours took about a month from building to taking it over


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

If you want a PO Box with a number, which we have and it is very secure. Just pop into your local Correos and tell them you want an "Apartado Postal". They are usually in the post office on the customer side of the counter and you get a dedicated key for your box and a number of course. I think ours is now about €60 per year and simplifies your mail deliveries, if you get a parcel or large envelope that will not fit into your box they put a note in there to tell you and you pick it up at the counter, works well and much better than the public ones we have in our valley which are free but not at all secure ( or weather proof! ).


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

My local post office post box costs around 50e per annum.
Not sure about the secuity, as its on the customer side of the counter and the main door covering the boxes is always open with the key in it,so most people dont need bring their own key to access their post,...but could also easily access anyone elses if they wished.
Never heard of any problems or complaints though, so can only presume theres a lot of honest ppl.around here.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Theres a waiting list in our coreos for boxes 

The ones we have at the bottom of the road are built into a metal / brick housing that protects them and have secure locks. Theres also a post box for posting your letters out. The €70 we paid was a one off fee


----------



## stellab (Jul 26, 2009)

*Post Boxes*

Many thanks, the boxes you describe sound the same as the ones installed at the petrol station. If the fee is a one off that doesn't sound so bad!



Stravinsky said:


> Theres a waiting list in our coreos for boxes
> 
> The ones we have at the bottom of the road are built into a metal / brick housing that protects them and have secure locks. Theres also a post box for posting your letters out. The €70 we paid was a one off fee


----------

